

What desktop environments use fewer resources in Linux? - adito
http://linuxaria.com/article/what-are-the-desktop-environments-that-use-less-resources-on-linux?lang=en

======
nooneelsebut
I have to say hats off to WindowMaker. It's more resource-heavy than OpenBox
or FluxBox, but I _love_ dockapps.

Can't live without them anymore. They're live tiles way before Microsoft even
thought of them.

Also, it's more functional than OpenBox by a mile, as well.

~~~
rachelbythebay
Have you tried running your dock stuff on those other WMs? You might be
surprised.

------
t0
I _love_ Fluxbox. It only uses 10MB of RAM and runs just about anything you
can imagine.

~~~
rogerbinns
10MB is awfully close to the cache in my CPU!

------
zalew
if you want a nicely preconfigured openbox <http://crunchbanglinux.org/>
(debian)

------
mehrzad
STOP CALLING WINDOW MANAGERS DESKTOP ENVIRONMENTS.

------
fimad
No love for xmonad?

